# Lake Audubon ice tournment?



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I need information about ice fishing tournment. I heard its on Feb 18th. please tell me about fee,time,prize. I plan take my kids with us.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Bis-Man Reel & Rec ice fishing extravaganza, Lake Audubon. Registration 8 a.m., fishing 10-2 p.m. Contact director Don Schick at 214-9832.


----------

